# Gold fish swimming formations



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a Chinese site but the video speaks itself.
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cSrRed5osDw/


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

It doesn't look real. Or is it just me? :S


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

LOL, no, thats fake. fantails cant swim without wiggling like crazy.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be really cool if it is real!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

be cool if he trained good looking fish to do that, those things are oooogly


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

After keeping fancy goldfish for some time , i did notice they schooled together, ate together, and noticed when one of the group wasnt around , going to look for them.They are intelligent fish and interesting to watch how they interact with one another or yourself.Ideas of keeping them again are coming to mind  maybe a small pond outside!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> After keeping fancy goldfish for some time , i did notice they schooled together, ate together, and noticed when one of the group wasnt around , going to look for them.They are intelligent fish and interesting to watch how they interact with one another or yourself.Ideas of keeping them again are coming to mind  maybe a small pond outside!


So true! In fact in Switzerland (land of legit animal protection laws) they are ranked along with pigs, budgies and rats as social animals and it is animal cruelty to keep them singly.

The two I have right now are distinctly 'buddy-buddy'... never spawned but its true-- ever since I introduced the two they became fast friends and I rarely see them stray from each other's side


----------

